# Funktionsaufruf mit unbestimmter Anzahl an Parametern



## MrSpoocy (22. März 2006)

Hi,

Wuste nicht unter welchem topic ich das schreiben soll 

Also ich möchte gern in einer function den übergebenen wert auslesen. Das problem daran ist das ich nicht weiß wie viele werte übergeben werden.


```
function getInto($tmp)
{
return $tmp;
}

echo getInfo("a","b")."<br>";
echo getInfo("a","b","c")."<br>";
```

so gibt er immer nur "a" aus, was ja auch klar ist, aber wie mache ich das ich an alle werte komme ?

mfg Spoocy


----------



## ZeroEnna (22. März 2006)

Übergib doch die Werte in einem String. In dem trenns du sie mit einem Komma. Danach kannst du den String mit explode(',', $tmp) zerteilen.


```
function getInto($tmp) 
{ 
   $tmp = explode(',', $tmp);
   return $tmp; 
} 

print_r(getInfo("a,b"));echo"<br>"; 
print_r(getInfo("a,b,c"));echo"<br>";
```

mfG
ZeroEnna


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. März 2006)

Uebergib doch einfach ein Array, so kannst Du eine unbestimmte Anzahl Parameter verarbeiten. Ein anderer Weg faellt mir so spontan nicht ein.


----------



## Gumbo (22. März 2006)

Du kannst auch mit der func_get_args()-Funktion arbeiten.


----------



## MrSpoocy (22. März 2006)

Super, genau die antwort hab ich gesucht )


----------

